# Folding Bed Design ( HELP needed )



## Blister (24 Sep 2010)

Hi People 

I need to make some sort of double bed that can fold in two 

The dimensions need to be 

6ft long 

4ft 6" wide 

Its to go in the rear of a camper van , and the area looks like this :-






.





I need to be able to have it fixed on the right hand side , lift up in the middle and fold to the right hand side ( If you get what I mean :?: 

Must be strong enough for 2 :lol: 

height off the floor 20" 

so any suggestions on design / construction / hardware wood be very much appreciated


----------



## SketchUp Guru (24 Sep 2010)

How thick is the mattress?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (24 Sep 2010)

Here's a quickie idea. I'd put a plywood skin on top and maybe strap the mattresses down. I didn't show them but some sort of folding leg supports would be needed for the legs on the left. Dimensions of parts are just approximate.





Bed in sleeping position.





End view of bed nearly folded up.





Side view of bed nearly folded up.

The piece that mounts to the wall needs to be slightly wider than the mattress is thick.


----------



## t8hants (24 Sep 2010)

The bed in my caravan is like a tambour, slats fixed to two straps, you pull it out of its box along two runners, but it stows away brilliantly.

Probably no help, but I like it.


G


----------



## Blister (25 Sep 2010)

Dave R":138gmjlt said:


> How thick is the mattress?



Hi Dave

Thanks for the idea / design 

The mattress is 8" thick


----------



## SketchUp Guru (25 Sep 2010)

That's a thick mattress for the back of a camper. Is it actually two mattresses side by side? The only modification to the design I drew would be to make the ledge where the bed mounts wider. When the bed is folded open, there will be a gap between the mattress and the wall.


----------



## matt (25 Sep 2010)

Aerobedto inflate from right-hand wall


----------



## wizer (25 Sep 2010)

matt":1o1kx8pv said:


> Aerobedto inflate from right-hand wall









http://aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/specia ... _15732.htm


----------



## TEO (20 Oct 2010)

Hey Allen,
Sorry I missed this earlier, hardly had time to sit down let alone fire up the computer.
Did you ever find a design that suited for the bed in the van?
Very smart conversion by the way.
I didn't have it in the van when I came to yours but I've made a folding bed for mine, I'll try and take some pics this afternoon.
It's based on one of the folding futon sofa bed bases, I cut and welded it a bit narrower than standard so that it would work with the layout I wanted (still a work in progress :? )
Anyway, if you haven't found what you're looking for let me know, I even have a spare frame that's yours if you want.
Rgds,
Toby


----------



## Blister (20 Oct 2010)

TEO":mxj5yujd said:


> Hey Allen,
> Sorry I missed this earlier, hardly had time to sit down let alone fire up the computer.
> Did you ever find a design that suited for the bed in the van?
> Very smart conversion by the way.
> ...


Hi Toby

I have not made one yet , too many other things going on at the moment so , yes photos or ideas are still welcome 

Thanks


----------



## TEO (22 Oct 2010)

Sorry Allen, having trouble getting pics off phone,
I'll post them when I get it sorted out.
T


----------

